

San Francisco's 4th of July - opbreadsticks
http://onepercentbreadsticks.com/san-franciscos-4th-of-july

======
27182818284
I had a ton of fun the last time I was in that general area. I'm not sure if I
was technically in San Francisco, but I was by the Berkeley Marina. The buses
were packed with young people dressed up and excited for fireworks. My
geography of the area is a little blurry, so maybe the marina is too far away
to be considered real San Francisco, but to an outsider the sprawl made it
feel like I never left it.

